# HP PostScript printer list



## teckk (Dec 17, 2010)

List of HP printers that use Postscript datastream.
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1ba0863cfa6463903862569c10078c903


```
4ML		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
4MP		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
4MV		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
5M		PostScript 2	HP PCL6
5MP		PostScript 2	HP PCL6
5Si MX		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
5Si Mopier	PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
6MP		PostScript 2	HP PCL6		
1200		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
1220		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e
1320		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
1320n		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
1320nw		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
1320tn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2100M		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2100TN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2200		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2200DT		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2200DN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2200DSE		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300L		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300D		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300DN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2300DTN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
2410		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420d		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420dn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420dtn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420n		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2420tn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430d		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430dn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430dtn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430n		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
2430tn		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4000		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4000T		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4000N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4000TN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4000SE		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050T		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050TN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050SE		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4050 USB-Mac	PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4100		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4100		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4100N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4100TN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4100DTN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4200n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4200tn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4200dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4200dtns	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4200dtnsL	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4240n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4250n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4250tn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4250dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4250dtnsL	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4300n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	
4300tn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	
4300dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	
4300dtns	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	
4300dtnsL	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	
4350		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4350n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4350tn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4350dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
4350dtnsl	PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
5000		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5000N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5000GN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5000DN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5100		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5100TN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5100DTN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6	
5200		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
5200L		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
5200LX		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
5200tn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
5200dtn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
8100		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
8100N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
8100DN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
8150		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6		
8150N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
8150DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
8150HN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9000		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9000N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9000DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9050		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
9050n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
9050dn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.3
P2015		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6		
P2015d		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P2015dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P2015n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P2015		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P2055dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P2055x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3005		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3005d		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3005dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3005n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3005x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
P3010		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P3015dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P3015x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4		
P4014		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4014n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4015		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4015n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4015tn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4015x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4510		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4515		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4515n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4515tn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
P4515x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6	PDFv1.4
240		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
320		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
1220		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
1229se		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3015		PostScript 2em.	HP PCL5e6
3020		PostScript 2em.	HP PCL5e6
3030		PostScript 2em.	HP PCL5e6
3050		PostScript 2em.	HP PCL5e6
3080		PostScript 2em.	HP PCL5e6
3052		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
3055		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
3090		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5e6
3300		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3310		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3320		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3320n		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3330		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3380		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3390		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
3392		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
4100		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4101		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
4345		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDF	XHTML
8000		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
8100		PostScript 2	HP PCL5e6
8150		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9000		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9000L		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6		
9040		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDF	XHTML
9050		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDF	XHTML
9055		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDF	
9065		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6	PDF	
9085		Postscript 3	HP PCL XL 2.1(PCL6)
M1522		PostScript 3	HP PCL56		
M1522nf		PostScript 3	HP PCL56
M2727		PostScript 3	HP PCL56
M2727nf		PostScript 3	HP PCL56
M3027		PostScript 3	HP PCL56	PDF 1.5
M3027x		PostScript 3	HP PCL56	PDF 1.5
M3035		PostScript 2	HP PCL56	PDF 1.5
M3035xs		PostScript 2	HP PCL56	PDF 1.5
M5035		PostScript 3	HP PCL56	PDF 1.4
M5035x		PostScript 3	HP PCL56	PDF 1.4
M5035xs		PostScript 3	HP PCL56	PDF 1.4
5		PostScript 2	HP PCL5c
5M		PostScript 2	HP PCL5c
2500		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2500L		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2500LSE		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2500N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2500TN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2550		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2550L		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2550Ln		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2550n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2605		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
2605dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
2605dtn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
3000		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3000n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3000dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3700		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
3700n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
3700dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
3700dtn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
3800		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3800n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3800dn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
3800dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4500		PostScript 2	HP PCL5c6
4500N		PostScript 2	HP PCL5c6
4500DN		PostScript 2	HP PCL5c6
4550		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4550N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4550DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4550HDN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4600		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4600N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4600DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4600DTN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4600HDN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4700		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4700N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4700DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4700DTN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4700PH+		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF v1.4
4610n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
4650		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
4650DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
4650DTN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
4650HDN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
45650N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
5500		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
5500DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
5500DTN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
5500HDn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
5500N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
5550		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.3
5550dn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.3
5550dtn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.3
5550hdn		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.3
5550n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.3
8500		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
8500N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
8500DN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
9500N		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
9500HDN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6	PDF
CM2320		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
CP2025n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
CP3505		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3505n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3505dn	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3505x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3520		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3525dn	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3525n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP3525x		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4005		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4005n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4005dn	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4520		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4520dn	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4525n		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4
CP4525xh	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4	
CM8050		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4	
CM8060		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6	PDFv1.4	
2800		PostScript 3	HP PCL6
2820		PostScript 3	HP PCL6
2840		PostScript 3	HP PCL6
8550mfp		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
9500mfp		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
9850mfp		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
CM1312		PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
CM1312nfi	PostScript 3em.	HP PCL5c6
9100		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9110		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9120		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
9130		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
```


----------



## teckk (Dec 17, 2010)

Continuation of List


```
2230 w/PS	PostScript 3	HP PCL5c	HP HPA
personality 
card
2250		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c	HP HPA		
2250TN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c	HP HPA
2280		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c	HP HPA
2280TN		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c	HP HPA
2300		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2300n		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2300dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c6
2600		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
2600dn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
2800		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
2800dt		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
2800dtn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5e6
3000		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
3000dn		PostScript 3	HP PCL5c
cp1170ps	PostScript 3	HP PCL3
DesignJet 10ps	Adobe PostScript 3
DesignJet 20ps	Adobe PostScript 3
DesignJet 50ps	Adobe PostScript 3	HP PCL 3 GUI
DesignJet 500ps	Adobe PostScript 3	HP PCL 3 GUI
DesignJet 800ps	Adobe PostScript 3	HP-GL/2		HP RTL	CALS-G4
DesignJet 815mfpAdobe PostScript 3	HP-GL/2		HP RTL	CALS-G4
DesignJet 1000c	Adobe PostScript 3	HP-GL/2	HP-GL	HP RTL	CALS-G4
DesignJet 1050c	Adobe PostScript 3	HP-GL/2	HP-GL	HP RTL	CALS-G4
DesignJet 1000c	Adobe PostScript 3	HP-GL/2	HP-GL	HP RTL	CALS-G4
DesignJet 4000psAdobe PostScript 3	Adobe PDF 1.3	HP-GL/2	HP RTL	CALS-G4 JPEG TiFF6.0
DesignJet 5500psAdobe PostScript 3	Adobe PDF 1.3	HP-GL/2	HP RTL	CALS-G4	JPEG TIFF6.0
DesignJet 9680	PostScript RIP	HP PCL3 GUI
```


----------

